# James 2:13?



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 31, 2018)

Could the below be drawing on anything besides James 2:13? At least that seems to be the source.
"Judgment merciless to him that despises mercy." David Dickson, sermons on Lamentations.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 31, 2018)

ASV rendering of James 2:13, 
“For judgment will be merciless to one who has shown no mercy; but mercy triumphs over judgment.”

So, yes, it seems a nice fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

